# Leaf blower converted to air/steam



## The_Paso_Kid (Apr 14, 2017)

Here is my latest project completed. I had this old leaf blower motor and some pipe fittings and decided to bodge together an air/steam engine. I had an old broken socket ratchet that I though would make a good cam arm and a 2-1/2 pound dumbbell weight that was roughly cast.


----------



## The_Paso_Kid (Apr 14, 2017)

Here is a video of it running.
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vko3Sg2JFwY[/ame]


----------



## The_Paso_Kid (Apr 14, 2017)

Here is a test of the engine starting around 20 psi and increased to 60 psi then back down to about 15 psi. The flywheel needs to be balanced as it started to pick up a vibration around 60 psi. Otherwise it runs fairly well.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S8f_3mTqmP0[/ame]


----------



## DICKEYBIRD (Apr 15, 2017)

Very clever!  I like it.  Can you do a drawing of how the valve mechanism works?


----------



## The_Paso_Kid (Apr 20, 2017)

Dickeybird, I hope that this drawing will help explain the workings of this valve set up.


----------



## The_Paso_Kid (Apr 20, 2017)

Here is another photo of the conversion.


----------



## DICKEYBIRD (Apr 20, 2017)

Very nicely done, thank you.  Clever fellow and artistic as well!:thumbup:


----------

